# tiling and molding



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

all good suggestions - just want to make sure they are happy with the job and i sweat the little things.....................even though i know it is all fixable for a price..........................


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

It's sometimes tough to do what your customer asks for...when you know they are wrong!!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

jarvis design said:


> It's sometimes tough to do what your customer asks for...when you know they are wrong!!


That's going to be a slogan!

Not mine, though. But, sometimes you get those customers that say, "I want it this way." or "I had 2 carpenters that did this or that." But nothing wrong with what they did, for the job it was. Just discussion of the finishing....I pass, most of the time. 
You need the job, you still need to charge for it. Don't underbid that. (not saying you did). BTW, Cooke very funny! :laughing:
Personally, I'm still working on my skills to eliminate these occurrences. So thanks for starting this thread.


----------

